# I'm new here so here are LOTS of Pictures!



## SpockThePuffer (Mar 1, 2008)

55 gallon SW tank:








Gimli, the Yellow Watchman Goby









Ariel, the Coral Beauty









Golddust, Midas Blenny









Athena, Royal Gramma









And of course, Nemo









and a hermit crab

I don't have pictures of the Valentini puffer in QT yet

Okay, now the 30g Brackish with my Milton, the Green Spotted Puffer (I love him sooo much)
























(he is still a wee thing)

And then the 10 gallon with the two (separated) bettas








Merlin (I don't have any pictures of Zeus, he is kind of getting older and doesn't like to pose for pictures like Merlin, lol)

and a nice picture of my cat daphne with the fishes!

















I guess that about sums it up!


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

nice fish, nice shots, and I like the cat too. 
By the way welcome


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

Ya same. My cat looks like yours yay. Except mine doesnt care for the fish. He loves the gerbil lol. She doesn't mess with him just sits there and watches.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Nice pictures  Thanks for posting them. I love the last pictures with the cat. Very Well Done


----------



## SpockThePuffer (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks! Daphne is a cutie pie. Sometimes she will jump at the tanks. She really enjoys all of them, lol She also likes laying up against the 55 because its behind the couch, it's probably warm or something.


----------



## hookedonfishtan (Feb 26, 2008)

Beautiful pics, I wish I could get mine half as good as yours.
I love all the fish but the puffer has to be my favorite.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

welcome to the site...if you are ever in Alaska, come take some pics of my tanks for me. excellent pictures.
Bob


----------



## SpockThePuffer (Mar 1, 2008)

I absolutely LOVE Milton, he is my lovely little puffer! Very personable fish, they are like dogs, lol


----------



## SpockThePuffer (Mar 1, 2008)

bv77... not planning any trips to alaska! its cold enough in Pittsburgh!! but if I do, I'll bring my camera along


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

Great pictures!

I love clownfish and your cat is pretty cute too


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

lol, Spock, I'm originally from Pgh....small world


----------



## SpockThePuffer (Mar 1, 2008)

lol, thats funny BV77


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Beautiful fish!


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

nice! love the midas blenny


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Awesome pictures! I love your fish.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Beautiful! How about some full tank shots? Would love to see it all together.


----------



## boulie (Mar 2, 2008)

Nice pics. Gr8 fish.


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

i love the last pic of the betta, he looks like hes going, what you looking at.


----------

